# Laura Mercier or Mac Mineral Powder?



## Indian Barbie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm really curious to try the new Mac Mineral Powder or a Laura Mercier one... anybody recommend one over the other?


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 24, 2009)

I've tried the Laura Mercier one and I really liked it.. The only thing I DIDNT like was it tended to get cakey on me, but I tend to have that problem with certain foundations.. so I had to use a careful hand with it. Laura Mercier has a great reputation with foundations and I've always thought her foundations were good quality.

However, I do LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Mineralize Skinfinish Natural by MAC. If I could recommend any mineralize powder I'd recommend this one. I've never tried the one you're asking about though.


----------



## csdev (Jun 24, 2009)

bumping the thread up so see if other people had any other inputs on this question.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm using the Laura Mercier powder foundation - it's lovely coverage, and feels velvety soft on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It doesn't clog my pores and I find it doesn't cake unless I've got realllly hot that day and I'm baking in the heat!

The only thing I don't like about it is that I've only been using it over a week and I can now see the base of the pan. But I had this problem when I used Benefit's Hello Flawless! before Laura Mercier's. Powder foundations don't seem to last more than a month and a half for me. 

Does anyone else seem to have this problem? I have a fairly oily T Zone and blemish-prone skin so in some places I need to apply a more full coverage, hence why I get through it quicker maybe than most?? I just don't want to use something that only lasts a month when it set me back £30!!


----------

